# Marta12 é mais de 1000!



## Vanda

Martinha, nossa lusa querida, quietamente, como se fora mineira, passou dos 1000 quilos! Esperamos que chegue logo aos 12.000 posts, Marta!

Obrigada em nome da turma, pela ajuda constante!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congratulations, Marta on reaching One Thousand.

and thank you for all the great baking ideas ..
http://atuleirus.weblog.com.pt/arquivo/Doces_Conventuais5.jpg


----------



## machadinho

Obrigado, Marta!


----------



## Joca

Olá Marta

Embora não tenhamos tido (ainda) muito conta(c)to, ou talvez mesmo por isso, tomo a liberdade de propor um brinde aos seus (teus) mil "posts".

Deixo a você (deixo-te) a escolha do vinho. (É claro que pode ser português.  )

Abraços,

José Carlos (Joca)


----------



## Macunaíma

Marta, você é um encanto de foreira. Sempre agradável e também, como se diz em Minas, muito _sabida_. Aposto que sabe até a receita secreta dos pasteizinhos de Belém. Aliás, quero ver essa receita no Wikileaks um dia. Vou abrir uma garrafa de vinho verde em sua homenagem. 
_
Macu_


----------



## GOODVIEW

Marta,
As suas participações dão sempre um toque de gentileza ao fórum, deixando em seu rastro um sentimento sempre muito agradável. É bom ter você por aqui! 

Um grande beijo,

Roberto


----------



## Alentugano

Parabéns por esta marca! 1000 posts em tão pouco tempo é obra!


----------



## Nanon

Aqui vai mais uma tonelada de agradecimentos!


----------



## anaczz

Êêê, Martinhas! Os parabéns!! É mesmo bom ter uma companhia tão simpática, gentil e atenta aqui no fórum! Rumo aos 10.000!
Beijinho


----------



## Outsider

Parebéns pelo primeiro milhar, Marta!


----------



## marta12

Obrigado Outsider!

Só espero que os próximos tenham tão boa qualidade quanto os seus.


----------

